

GOOG Deserves More Respect - rsandhu
http://robsandhu.tumblr.com/post/16707608930/goog-deserves-more-respect

======
dkhenry
Ever since the 1Q earnings calls its seems like people have been rushing to
praise AAPL and rushing to bash GOOG. Google has fundamentally changed how we
use the web, how we look at E-mail ( no more 100MB limits ), how the smart
phone market looks, and how corporations do business. All this while having
the best data transparency policy in the market ( lets see you get your data
out of Facebook ). They may not be the city on a hill that they once were, but
they are a lot closer to it then their biggest rivals, and I still think they
will make it back up there.

